# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Impression des tats ou formulaires sur Oracle APEX 5.0.1 en pdf,html

## ERICKPANGU

Bonjour,
j'ai un problme pour les impressions de mes tats ou formulaire sur oracle apex 5. j'ai la version 5.0.1
j'ai essai avec Oracle Data service, il me pose un problme de mis en forme(donc de personnalisation ),
avec Bipublisher, mon linux ne pas compatible car 2GIGA de Ram,Bipublisher en demande 5G.
Quelqu'un peux avoir une solution simple pour l'impression de mes formulaires,tats en Pdf,en Html ou world mais avec la facilit de les personnalises  avec le nom de mon application,mon logo ,etc ... ??

----------


## teen6517

Je ne sais pas si on a le droit de faire de la pub pour des applications

Mais il y a une application dvelopper sous APEX qui s'appel doxxy.
Elle apartient a des belges. (Mon entreprise est client de cette application)

Elle nous permet de faire les impression au format docx et PDF.

Pas facile a prendre en main mais on arrive a faire des truck vraiment sympa avec ...

----------

